# Here's where we are today



## mickeyc (Jan 7, 2014)

Took these photos last night.  Almost back together.  All original parts except tires, one carrier bracket (thanks Jose) and a better used set of grips.  Even used all the old nuts and bolts.  Needs seat (I'm redoing it myself), pedals, chain and chain guard.  Chain just needs cleaning.  Pictured with my wife's '63 Hollywood $70 junk shop find.  It too is all original except tires.  
     Some other stuff I collect in the background.  We all collect stuff, don't we?

Mike


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

What a beauty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice lil' museum you have going there!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 7, 2014)

*Nice bikes*

And a very cool man/women cave.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments.

Mike


----------



## ChicagoFlash (Jan 7, 2014)

Very nice bike love the Blue and White paint


----------

